# 3rd Gear?



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ive owned 2 06 gtos with the m6 the one i had and the one i have now both have issues with 3rd gear when im thrashing through the gears hard it doesnt want to hit 3rd, no grinding or anything just feels like its blocked off or the clutch isnt down. Its only driving it hard i notice it no problems driving normal.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

what brand of short throw do you have. also you mentioned that it feels like the clutch is not down.. could it possibly be operator error? because i know i've done it before when im tryin to shift really quickly i have let out the cluch just a little to soon


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

Bluegoat05 said:


> what brand of short throw do you have. also you mentioned that it feels like the clutch is not down.. could it possibly be operator error? because i know i've done it before when im tryin to shift really quickly i have let out the cluch just a little to soon


Not thinkin so ive drivin manual cars all my life, thinkin its a master or slave problem. Noticed the clutch gets kinda spungy after goin through the gears hard.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

well i have read on the forums that the factory clutch lines have some kind of restrictior on that makes it spongy when driven hard so maybe try stainless steel lines?


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

Bluegoat05 said:


> well i have read on the forums that the factory clutch lines have some kind of restrictior on that makes it spongy when driven hard so maybe try stainless steel lines?


Ya a friend of mine said his z28 did the same thing and he drilled it out. Would that be possible on the gtos?


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

i know there is a thred out there that goes over it im not sure personally


----------

